# فيديو تجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المختلفة



## عبد السبوح (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هذا موضوع كتبه اخي ابو يوسف و اضفت اليه بعض الفيديوهات 

و بسم الله نبدأ مع شرح مهندس ابو يوسف -جزاه الله خيرا-


--------------------------------

عروض مرئية لتجميع اجزاء محركات الاحتراق الداخلي






بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.. أما بعد... فقد استعنتُ بالله عز وجل لتحرير هذا الموضوع، والذي حَوَى معظم ما وَقَعَتْ عليه عيناي من العروض المرئية الخاصة بتجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المختلفة؛
و أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتقبل هذا الجهد المتواضع خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وألا يحرمنا أجره وأجر من انتفع به من إخوتنا من طلبة القسم...
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (دويتس) أو (Deutz Engine Assembly):*





وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك بنزين رباعي الأشواط ذي أربع أسطوانات... ويلي ذلك عرض توضيحي لدخول الوقود وخروج العادم في أسطوانات المحرك بسهولة وبساطة متناهيتين...
http://www.4shared.com/file/22817280/3f95923/Deutz_Engine_Assembly.html 

** * * * * * * * **
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (فورد) أو (Ford Engine Assembly):*




وهو محرك بنزين رباعي الأشواط ذي أسطوانات أربع كسابقه... لكنه يزيد عنه في توضيح مسار دورة تبريد المحرك من بدايتها لنهايتها... ثم يتلوها تفصيل دورة التزييت في المحرك من البداية للنهاية أيضاً...
http://www.4shared.com/file/22823895/afddf4bc/Ford_Engine_Assembly.html 

** * * * * * * * **
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (مازدا) أو (MAZDA RX-8 Wankel Engine Assembly):*





وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك بنزين دوراني أو (محرك فانكِل) رباعي الأشواط ذي عضوين دوّارَيْن... أو (Two Rotor Wankel/Rotary Engine)... مع توضيح لكيفية تمام الأشواط في هذا المحرك...
http://www.4shared.com/file/22660627/7586090f/MAZDA_RX-8_Wankel_Engine_Assembly.html

** * * * * * * * **

*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (ماك) أو (MACK MP7 Diesel Engine Assembly):*




وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك ديزل رباعي الأشواط ذي ست أسطوانات... ويلي ذلك بعض التركيز على الأجزاء الأساسية للمنظومات المختلفة بالمحرك...
http://www.4shared.com/file/22814014/c4675df3/MACK_MP7_Diesel_Engine_Assembly.html 

** * * * * * * * **
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (هارلي) أو (Harley Drag Race Engine Assembly):*





وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك بنزين ثنائي الأشواط ذي أسطوانتين اثنين... ثم بعد ذلك يأتي عرضٌ توضيحيٌّ لدخول الوقود وخروج العادم في هاتين الأسطوانتين...
http://www.4shared.com/file/22812484/37c711ba/Harley_Drag_Race_Engine_Assembly.html 

** * * * * * * * ** 
وقبل أن نترك الموضوع.. أردتُ أن أضيف إضافة بسيطة لا أحسب الموضوع يكتمل بدونها لغير دارسي فكرة عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والأشواط المختلفة التي تتم داخل تلك المحركات؛ فأردتُ أن أختم هذا الموضوع برابطٍ لملف صغير ومفيد لتوضيح أشواط محركات الاحتراق الداخلي رباعية الأشواط، وآخر للمحركات ثنائية الأشواط...
*ــ شرح مُبَسّط للدورة رباعية الأشواط أو (4-Stroke Cycle)...*
*ــ شرح مُبَسّط للدورة ثنائية الأشواط أو (2-Stroke Cycle)...*

-----------------------



أُحب أن أضيف الي اخي ابو يوسف هذا العرض المرئي لتجميع محرك علي شكل V

3D animation of a fuel injected V8





و هو محرك ذي ثماني اسطوانات علي شكل حرف V  رباعي الاشواط يتم ادخال الوقود اليه عن طريق الحقن Injection
للمشاهدة اضغط هنا
للتحميل إضغط هنا​

*********************************

HONDA CBX 1000 Motorcycle Engine Assembly

عرض مرئي لتجميع محرك هوندا 







في هذا الملف تجميع لمحرك هوندا ذي ست اسطوانات رباعي الاشواط 

للتحميل اضغط هنااا ثم اختار Request Download Ticket 

رابط التحميل نقلا عن العضو مهندس درجة اولي من منتدي المهندسين العرب-جزاه الله خيرا-

للمشاهدة علي اليوتيوب اضغط هناااا



***************************************

GM Corvette Engine Assembly LS2






في هذا الملف تجميع محرك ذي ثماني اسطوانات علي شكل حرف V تابع لشركة جنرال موتورز 

للتحميل اضغط هنااا ثم اختار Request Download Ticket 

رابط التحميل نقلا عن العضو مهندس درجة اولي من منتدي المهندسين العرب

للمشاهدة علي اليوتيوب اضغط هناااا

***************************

3d_engine_assembly







في هذا الملف تجميع محرك ذي اربعة اسطوانات عمودي رباعي الاشواط مع شرح كيفية عمل المحرك موضحاً مخطط الضغط و الحجم الفعلي للاحتراق و موضحا دورة التزييت للمحرك 

للتحميل اضغط هنااا ثم اختار Request Download Ticket 

رابط التحميل نقلا عن العضو مهندس درجة اولي من منتدي المهندسين العرب -جزاه الله خيرا-

للمشاهدة علي اليوتيوب اضغط هناااا

***************************
​


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك سأشاهدها واحدا تلو الآخر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سامي يوسف 99 (24 مارس 2011)

شئ رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد1982 (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed malik (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AhmedFikry (1 يوليو 2011)

*وفقك الله الى ماتحبه وترضى 
شكرا لك
*


----------



## الثعلب2000 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششكور ​


----------

